# has anyone split three in a row



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I have heard that someone years ago spilt an arrow, and then spilt the arrow that split the first. Is this fact or fiction? So that means this person spilt two arrows in a row or three arrows together. :awkward:


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes it is true and it was a guy that is known as joatman! He shoots a Mathews!!


----------



## COmuzzified (Jul 29, 2006)

if you go to shoots in korea and japan or to the historical longbow shoots in wales you will see things like that on a regular basis the gentleman who made my longbow was 87 and after it was finished he called me and said it was ready for fitting to me so i flew to the UK i get to his place and he says let me show you how i test my bows and proceeds to stack 5 arrows right on top of one another i was flabergasted but after fitting my bow to me and supplying 150 ash arrows i went home happy

when i got home there was a message on the machine from his granddaughter telling me that after i left his place he smiled said something in welsh and sat down and passed away


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

That's pretty cool. :wink: I did not think that coul be done.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

DeerslayinSOB said:


> I have heard that someone years ago spilt an arrow, and then spilt the arrow that split the first. Is this fact or fiction? So that means this person spilt two arrows in a row or three arrows together. :awkward:


in about 1978 Frank Pearson worked with me at Outers Astro Bows and I saw him stick 3 arrows together. Skip


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*Tracy Wilson*

Tracy Wilson did it in Archery USA, Springfield Mo a few years ago, it was hanging up there until the shop closed and the landlord said he threw all that stuff away without giving anyone a chance to get their stuff out...(including some other stuff that was valuable to the people that had it there for display)
Thanks Roger!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Norm Lewis did it in MD a few years ago at 40 yards I think.


----------



## Mark A. Jones (Dec 11, 2006)

In 2002, I shot a triple at 20 yards. Also, I had a robin hood right beside it. This was shot with a Pearson Quad 440 and Gold Tip arrows. I haven't done it since. Have shot 36 more robin hoods though. Eyes not as good as they once were.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

That's just awesome!!!! I can robinhood an arrow just about at will but I don't know if I could ever stack 3 arrows inside each other because after I shoot the first all my buddies run and pull the arrow.


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*triple in WV*

go to this website and scoll down to the pics... Jim Dodson did it while shooting barebow.

www.wvarchery.org


----------



## PlayinArchery (Aug 24, 2004)

*3 in a row*

Yes, its true and can be done, in fact last 3-D season I was shooting a Mckenzie Bear target at 32 yards and shot a ten, then put another arrow inside that arrow (Robinhooded it) and only thought I slammed the side of it, and drew back a third time and when I released I heard a awful noise and saw my arrow bounce out of the bear. when I got up to the target my first two arrows were stuck together and the third arrow was shattered down to the Easton Label. COOL but I wish it would have stuck so I could have taken a picture of it. at least my dad a girlfriend was there to witness.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

A good friend of mine done it once at a PAA Nationals with a recurve. I think it's the only time it ever been done at a national tournament but , we don't shoot one spots any more. Tommy Thompson is his name. I know a guy that shot his first arrow and his second arrow robon Robinhooded it. Than shot his third arrow and robinhooded the third with his forth arrow. shot 5 arrows in one target and had two robin hooded in it and that was with a recurve too. That way we shoot a five spot are three spot now days.


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

ive done it twice, but i shoot all day every day and got bored


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

i did it on the practice range the first year we shot an asa tourny in kinder la. and got my picture taken to be put in 3d times magazine. i was shooting a jennings t master and beman ics arrows at the time.

i have seen several people do it since then and it is always amazing.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I would like to ask this question one step farther. Has it ever been done by three seperate people, (each arrow)


----------

